# Woman Arrested For Groping TSA Agent



## The Davy Crockett (Jul 17, 2011)

A Colorado woman 'took matters into her own hands' in Arizona. :blush: Full story here: http://www.wtop.com/?nid=209&sid=2459067 Next time, she should take the train! :giggle:


----------



## jmbgeg (Jul 17, 2011)

The Davy Crockett said:


> A Colorado woman 'took matters into her own hands' in Arizona. :blush: Full story here: http://www.wtop.com/?nid=209&sid=2459067 Next time, she should take the train! :giggle:


I don't think she will be flying again anytime soon... No Fly List.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 18, 2011)

That's why I take the train. No free "medical exams"






Put the show on the other foot, and see what happens! The "shoe bomber" messed up, and now everyone had to take off their shoes. I just glad he wasn't the "underware bomber"!


----------



## rrdude (Jul 18, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> That's why I take the train. No free "medical exams"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, I kinda wish he HAD been the underware bomber, would make the whole TSA security theatre MUCH more interesting. Think it thru Dave.............


----------



## GG-1 (Jul 18, 2011)

I am in trouble!!!!! :help: This is what my mind saw as first read the header.



> Today, 07:41 AM Woman Arrested For Groping the_traveler


I need to ride a train after I get up off the floor. Sure glad the floor is carpeted.

Aloha


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 18, 2011)

rrdude said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > That's why I take the train. No free "medical exams"
> ...


That is true, Jerry, but some people are scary enough with their clothes *ON*!



(Of course, there are - like everything else - exceptions!



)


----------

